

Ask HN: Does anyone know a site that let's you search for a co founder? - mat3

Like a monster.com but specifically for people who are interested in cofounding a startup.
======
mahmud
FWIW: Keep the "cofounders" to a minimum, my choice is ONE. This is not for
greed but for focus and unity in vision. Feel free to offer people all the
perks you want, but try to keep the steering-wheel in as few hands as
possible.

[Edit: I can understand why a VC might be interested in having multiple
cofounders, and aside from the obvious diversity in opinion, VCs might also be
interested in having a team that might be easier to break up at the right
point; paying out the least interested cofounder early leaves more for them.
If you're self-funded hire others.]

~~~
medianama
very good point. I am surprised by the emphasis people (VCs/YC) put on
multiple co-founders. I think it increases the risk of company failing because
co-founders didn't get along well at a later stage.

------
vaksel
<http://collabfinder.com/>

~~~
SingAlong
hey! thanks for that link.

CollabFinder seems good. I just signed up. The message boards seem to be
filled too. nice!

But I think someone should come up with a site for
entrepreneurs/developers/designers like speed-dating. Maybe based on online
chat... like just keep changing the person you are chatting with every 5 min.
That's like giving a person 5 minutes to explain himself and understand the
other and hit it off. :)

~~~
mat3
I really like your idea of speed dating idea applied to cofounders.

~~~
SingAlong
well, if you like to work on it, I would be glad to describe the idea to you.

P.S: I would really like to see something like this

------
bkrausz
<http://news.ycombinator.com> ?

------
arfrank
I think the best way might be to post here looking for someone with free time
and an interest.

Anyway, I happen to meet that description and have been looking for something
new to start. I have a few ideas floating around in my head, shoot me an email
if your interested.

~~~
mat3
Are you in the bay area?

Also what's your area of expertise: developer/designer/marketing etc

mine is engineering/product

------
mojombo
Yeah, it's called the local user's group for the technology of your choice.

~~~
gruseom
Worked for me.

------
invisible
This one seems decent (aside from collabfinder):
<http://programmermeetdesigner.com/>

Really, it's hard to make a commitment without doing some side projects with
an individual or KNOWING them. There are a lot of ways to get scared.

------
jasonlbaptiste
I feel you can't force co-founders or look at it from a traditional
standpoint. It just happens. No exact formula. Hacker News probably works best
so far for this: whether it's a hacker or biz focused co-founder.

------
daveambrose
If you're in the NYC area next week, stop by Hackers & Founders:
<http://anyvite.com/events/home/vnq9pdylxo>

------
dfranke
<http://partnerup.com>, but beware incessant customer retention spam.

~~~
mat3
The problem with <http://collabfinder.com/>,
<http://programmermeetdesigner.com/>, <http://cofoundr.com>,
<http://partnerup.com> is that they seem like job boards. I'm not looking for
an employee to execute my idea.

I want to discuss ideas with them and agree together on what we want to work
on.

I'm looking for a co founder who is willing to share some of risk of founding
a startup. They may contribute capital, programming skills, design skills, but
it's really the startup mindset that's most important. That's what makes them
different from an employee.

~~~
dfranke
I think these sorts of sites are the best you're going to do if you nobody you
already know fits the bill and hence you and your potential cofounder are
starting out as strangers. The qualities that you're (rightly) looking for are
much more easily selected for among people that you already know personally.
Meatspace is your best bet, news.yc is a distant second, and partnerup and the
like are third.

~~~
mat3
I guess you are right. Most people I know arent startup types and are
satisfied in their job. The startup types I know have their own startup or are
working in a startup.

I'm trying to find startup types who are looking to start a startup.

------
DTrejo
Hacker News: attend the meetups in your area, talk on #startups, be sociable,
Ask HN.

~~~
coopr
How does one "ask HN" to find a co-founder in a way that is acceptable to this
community? Can I really make a post saying something like "My early-stage,
pre-funding, revenue-generating startup is looking for a technical co-
founder"? I thought that sort of post wasn't allowed here, except by Y
Combinator companies?

------
mallipeddi
<http://cofoundr.com>

------
bkudria
Try <http://younoodle.com>

